# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box  SL-BOX Samsung Tool v1.22 Released :)

## mohamed73

*SL-Box Samsung v1.22 update*   *Added Code Reader For :* *- i9003      - T959       - Vibrant    - Galaxy s2  - i9100*     *__________
XcachorroX
SL-Box Team*

----------

